# Lost key for a Basta lock



## WarrenBuffet

Hi,

Lost the key to my bedroom door and would like to be able to lock the door without having to go to the trouble and expense of replacing the lock!

Has anyone heard of the practice whereby you pay a locksmith a €50 deposit to get a set of keys - you then bring these home and try out the various keys until you get one that works? You then go back into the shop, return the set of keys, get back your deposit and then get the matching key cut? 

BTW The lock is Basta

Thanks,
WB


----------



## ClubMan

This happened us when we arrived home from holidays recently! Somebody who has been keeping an eye on the house had locked the internal door to the hall and we didn't have the key. Luckily after knocking on most of our neighbours' doors we eventually found one who had a key that matched. There are only a small number of _Basta _internal door key types so maybe one of your neighbours has one and you can borrow that to get it copied (or I think you just buy the _Basta_ ones off the shelf once you know the number/type).


----------



## askU

you can get Basta keys singlely from most hardware shops, they are store behind the front desk..


> Has anyone heard of the practice whereby you pay a locksmith a €50 deposit to get a set of keys


No i have not but you can take the middle part out of the door(the bit that takes the key) and bring it wit you to the hardware store. One side / handle has to be removed = 4 or 6 screws


----------



## NHG

A new basta lock costs about €5 - if its a door that you would like to lock for security reasons you would be better off fitting a union lock for a small few bob more.


----------



## askU

> A new basta lock costs about €5 - if its a door that you would like to lock for security reasons you would be better off fitting a union lock for a small few bob more.


 WarrenBuffet only lost the key. if you lost the key to your car would you buy a new car???


----------



## NHG

Well with the way rip-off ireland charges it may be cheaper to buy a new lock than a new key


----------



## Carpenter

I lost a key to Basta lock earlier this year and it was a lot easier to replace the whole lock than try to track down the right key.


----------



## michaelm

WarrenBuffet said:


> Lost the key to my bedroom door and would like to be able to lock the door without having to go to the trouble and expense of replacing the lock!


Assuming that you've tried all the other Basta keys in your house without success, is there not another internal door (Hot Press maybe) which you never lock but for which you have a key?  If so then why not just swap the locks? . . a five minute job if you have a powered screwdriver.  Alternatively you could remove the lock and take it to a Locksmith or Hardware Shop and get a key that fits, I'd say a key would be €2.50.


----------



## z105

> WarrenBuffet only lost the key. if you lost the key to your car would you buy a new car???


 
NHG only suggested buying a new lock NOT a new house !!!


----------



## Carpenter

michaelm said:


> ... then why not just swap the locks? . . a


 
A good idea, why didn't I suggest that!


----------



## mynamesjay

HI,
Our know our local woodies DIY, headford road, galway offers to do this. hope that helps


----------



## mynamesjay

oh and it will cost €1.29 to replace key, €15 to replace lock...


----------



## bigjoe_dub

woodies gave me a bunch of keys (swords) for a €20 deposit.  found the key I needed (they are numbered), went back to woddies and got back €18 and a new key.  this was about 18 months ago so they may be slightly dearer now.


----------



## Gerard Short

I lost a basta key and went to our local woodies in Dundalk they very kindly gave me a set of keys so I could find the missing one I had to pay a small deposit which they said they will refund thank you for your help


----------



## ciaranbwatters

bigjoe_dub said:


> woodies gave me a bunch of keys (swords) for a €20 deposit.  found the key I needed (they are numbered), went back to woddies and got back €18 and a new key.  this was about 18 months ago so they may be slightly dearer now.


Thanks bigjow_dub, I followed your "key-point'  and headed off to   Woddies on, Seatown Rd. Swords like James Garner in the Rockford Files, about to bust a lock. They had a all full set the keys on a tie wrap, which i borrowed for €25 (inflation!), and returned to buy a handful of keys at €5 a pop (inflation!). using up my deposit quicker than I could say, you Basta! If it wasn't for you [bigjoe_dub], I wouldn't have considered this approach and I definitely wouldn't have being able to remind Woodies they offer this service, GDPR, and all that. Happy new year 2020!


----------



## Lambchops65

Ah, delighted I've stumbled across this post. I've inherited my parents old house and all of the doors have Basta keys. One bedroom is locked and I've tried all of the house keys and several of the neighbours keys without any success! I didn't know Woodies provided this service! will investigate further this weekend.


----------



## Purple

Lambchops65 said:


> Ah, delighted I've stumbled across this post. I've inherited my parents old house and all of the doors have Basta keys. One bedroom is locked and I've tried all of the house keys and several of the neighbours keys without any success! I didn't know Woodies provided this service! will investigate further this weekend.


Be careful when you open the door; you may find that sibling you never knew about...


----------

